# How many chevalets are built / being built?



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Since I built my first chevalet in winter 2011, I have been in touch with a number of LJ's who were interested in building themselves one. I'm trying to put a list together to see how many there are out there and how many are finished. As of now I know of five finished and I think four more under construction.

I won't list any names here for privacy reasons but I invite you to add your own if you like. It would just be fun to know how many there are. Add a photo as well.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

I do not have one at the moment. I like the challenge of building one of these odd machines. No place to put it but could probably find a place at WoodCraft to display it. I would like to take one for a spin just to see the difference between it and a scrollsaw(please don't cringe). For my actual use, a portable benchtop model might more practical. I could see myself designing one of those in the future.

The results you find could be interesting.


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

ME! I'm building one. Have to stop, I CAN'T FIND A DARN THING> its driving me crazy I get nothing done this way. No vice, grinder is somewhere in a box, no work bench or surface to mount a vice, WAH!


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

what is a chevalet?


----------



## Swyftfeet (Jun 15, 2012)

http://www.leevalley.com/en/newsletters/Woodworking/4/5/article2.htm


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*JIM*, It's a saw for doing marquetry. They were developed in France about two hundred years ago. Check my projects. there are three of them there.


----------



## Frankcello (May 17, 2011)

Here is one that I made. I copied it from the back of Pierre Ramond's Marquetry book. I had a friend machinist make the blade clamps and movement for the arm. Thanks to Patrick Edwards for letting me look at his as well as Silas Kopf for letting me look at his! Thanks also to Paul for all his input and step by step pictures. Fun stuff! Here are a couple pictures. Enjoy!


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

Mine is only in my futures list! I will build mine (and use it) before I can't work at all anymore!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks for the photos Frank. You were on my list.
Are you set up there for the shorter ( 5") blades?


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

I want to build one at some time in the future for doing more precise marquetry, but nothing planned yet.
Franck, pretty impressive one, I love it!


----------



## LittlePaw (Dec 21, 2009)

I've been admiring your chevalet since you showed it the first time, but marquetry is beyond my skill/knowledge level at this time. I do use the scroll saw from time to time and was wondering if I could use it as one, especially at Rendezvous (I just came back from the Big Island Rendezvous in Albert Lea, MN) where electricity is not available?


----------



## rustynails (Jun 23, 2011)

Frank what kind of wood did you make yours out of?


----------



## renthal (May 11, 2007)

Going to build one as well as attend Patrick's school. Should happen in 2013. Already doing stack cut marquetry with a scroll saw, looking forward to learning the new process.


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm on the "near future" list. I have the space for one now but with a new job, not the time. Hoping to see some benchtop models to decide if I want to ride that horse or go with a benchtop version.


----------



## tinnman65 (Jan 19, 2009)

Patrick Edwards is teaching next Oct 14-18 at Marc Adams School of Woodworking near Indianapolis IN. I was really considering taking this class and learning another approach to marquetry. That would give me a reason to make one of those darn contraptions  He will also be covering how to build a "chevalet". I have the schedule for next year and this class is definitely on the short list. He's also teaching french polishing and a class on protein glues the weekend following this class. If you want to learn from one of the best this is definitely worth looking into.


----------



## jackass (Mar 26, 2008)

Hi Shipwright,
I at one time did a fair bit of this work. In my travels I had not ever heard about a chevalet. I am enjoying the interest evolving with this post. Hopefully a lot more interest in a very intriguing tool. Great post Paul.
Jack


----------



## rustynails (Jun 23, 2011)

Paul I see you asked Frank this question: Are you set up there for the shorter ( 5") blades?

What size/configuration of blades does it normally take or use? What size are you using? Are they special blades that are hard to get or are they readily available?

Thanks Richard


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*Richard*, I am not set up for the readily available 5" blades. 
I use the 7 1/4" and 7 1/2" blades that Patrick sells. 
They cost more but the longer stroke is well worth it. 
I don't think you get the full advantage of the chevalet without them.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Shipwright, I hope you don't mind me asking this, but why a piece of 200 year old technology over a modern plug in scroll saw? 
I'm asking this from a production point of view - is it more versatile, more accurate, are there things you can do with this that can't be done using modern machinery?, or is it something that is simply more of a pleasure to use and more satisfying than a plug in?
I have great admiration and respect for your 'Chevy's', your projects are testament to how skillfully your marquetry projects are done. 
I apologise if you've already answered this in a blog.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

No apologies necessary.
The easy answer to your questions is Yes.
It has been covered in project posts, blogs and answers to comments before but suffice to say that without the chevalet there would be a lot less for you to "admire" in my marquetry.


----------



## MNedman (Dec 1, 2007)

I am one of the five that built one with Paul's coaching and guidance and based mine also on the plans in Ramonds book. Paul and I attended ASFM in February '12 together, and for this style of marquetry there is no more precise way of executing the fine cuts that can be achieved with this machine. I have mine set up to be able to use either the longer blades that Patrick sells, or the shorter 5" ones that I can buy locally. Also I built mine out of recycled oak and beech I bought from the reclaim store. In total I have about $100 of materials invested, but I have a machine that is worth so much more.

Here's a couple of pics of mine:


----------



## Frankcello (May 17, 2011)

HI Guys, sorry for the delay, been away from my computer.

Paul, I am currently set up for easily found 5" blades, but I also can quickly change to Patrick's longer blades.

I made the chevy out of hard maple.

Renners, You ask about a scroll saw. I own a scroll saw but I can't stand using it. I just don't have the control with it that I have with the chevy, or even just with a hand held fret saw. Once you get used to using the chevy it is amazing how fast you and accurate you can cut with it. I have cut out the inside portrait of a penny on the chevy, something that I don't think would even be possible with a scrollsaw!

Matthew, you have done a super job on yours, looks great!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Thought I'd give this thread a bump. There are at least there commenters above who have since built one by my count. It would really be fun to see how many we now have within LJ.


----------



## JR45 (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi Paul
I hope my chevalet is in your inventory list! Here are a couple of pics. When the temperature here gets above 4 C I will venture out to start some cutting!


----------



## DocBailey (Dec 9, 2011)

This guy is just wrapping up a detailed build:
http://mcglynnonmaking.com/


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

He also posted those shots in the other Chevalet thread on here:
http://lumberjocks.com/replies/941070


----------

